# Anyone make DIY router setup bars?



## thomasfurman (Jan 14, 2017)

I see Kreg makes a nice looking set of router (and table saw) set up bars ( http://www.rockler.com/kreg-precision-setup-bars )

Seems a bit steep in price for some aluminum….has anyone made their own?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SQUARE-KEY-STOCK-ASSORTMENT-5-SIZES-1-8-3-16-1-4-5-16-3-8-PULLEY-SHAFT-GEAR-/302176610090?hash=item465b21272a:gj0AAOxywFhTcogd

1-2-3 machinist blocks works well in sets up too.

HTH


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I use the to lee valley, veritas set. It is just a couple dollars less than the kreg set, and comes with a 1×2x3 block.
I have cut wood strips or blocks to do a specific, repetitive set up. But have not saved them, or made a whole set of them.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I use Ace hardware key stock. And shim stock for thin corrections.


----------



## gailmo (Jul 23, 2015)

I also use Ace Hardware's key stock. They are cheap and come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

I have an old set of brass setup gauges, (brass is too soft to damage the bits), but now primarily use this for most vertical depth and horizontal distance settings.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Digital height gauge is $40 or so and perfect for duplicating setups on both the router and tablesaw. Easy to read for us with old eyes too.









M


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I got this digital height gauge for Christmas for setting jointer knives. Turns out to be the bee's knees for setting router bit heights too.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes I did. I bought brass bar stock in the needed sizes and cut some 2" long blocks as well as some that are 12" long. I even had some stock left over that's about 30" long and find that handy on occasion. I bought the bar stock from Metals Online. I've also used key stock and it works well. Also, check hobby shops. They usually have a little metal stock display that has some 1" wide, 1/16" thick (and thinner) stock that is useful.


----------

